# Just answer this question



## floweredteacup (Aug 12, 2009)

Should a married man have single women give and/or send him pictures of themselves (just head shots)? Especially when they KNOW he is married?! Just curious. Looking for other opinions on this matter. Friends think its okay. I feel that its disrespectful.
What you think?!:scratchhead:


----------



## Confused1979 (Jan 4, 2010)

It is disrespectful I think...its kind of (atleast I consider it to be) a way to flirt too. Why does he need a pic of some other girl? makes no sense....I would say its inappropriate for a married man to be getting pics sent to him even if they are just head shots of another female.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

It does not matter what they know; it's about HIS behavior. He is being disrespectful of your feelings. On the other hand, why are you bothered by it? Is your gut telling you there is something more behind this? If so, address that first and foremost--your discomfort, and his need to solicit pics from single women, are both signs of a bigger issue.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

floweredteacup said:


> Should a married man have single women give and/or send him pictures of themselves (just head shots)? Especially when they KNOW he is married?! Just curious. Looking for other opinions on this matter. Friends think its okay. I feel that its disrespectful.
> What you think?!:scratchhead:



no


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

No.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

It depends on the circumstances, doesn't it? If his job requires the use of head shots then obviously that's one circumstance. If he is trolling for women to start some kind of affair with, then that's an entirely different thing.

So there is no one single answer here. What is the context in which he is soliciting or receiving these photos?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Is he doing anything to encourage these women to send him pictures? Does he correspond with the women afterwards?

There's only so much you can do about someone mailing you a picture. But you have control over what you do in response. He should only be held to account for the things he controls.


----------



## Khristi (Dec 30, 2009)

No, I don't think it's ok. I think it's the girls way of flirting. If there is more than one girl, or more than one picture, I would be concerned that there is some reason he's encouraging this. But IMO, its not ok.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Not OK.


----------



## 1funcrazygal (Jan 5, 2010)

Totally disrespectful. Why would he need them?? The only reason would be if they are your mutual friends. Not just some random person.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

no it's not okay, why would this woman do this unless there is something else on her mind.


----------



## Hillbilly (Dec 30, 2009)

No, it aint right. I don't even think that a married man or woman, or even if they're just in a serious relationship, should have anything other than a work relationship with someone of the opposite sex.
Oh, she's just my friend. Yeah but that can lead to other things.
I think that a friendship between a male and a female, if either of them are in a marriage or relationship, is inappropriate. I wouldn't want my wife having guy friends.


----------



## floweredteacup (Aug 12, 2009)

Mal74 said:


> It depends on the circumstances, doesn't it? If his job requires the use of head shots then obviously that's one circumstance. If he is trolling for women to start some kind of affair with, then that's an entirely different thing.
> 
> So there is no one single answer here. What is the context in which he is soliciting or receiving these photos?


The pics are from co-workers. The context would be like "me in a red blouse" or "my new haircut" or even "this was me last night"! 
He gave a response of "damn you look good! I bet the guys were all over you!" Once again... I think it's not right. Something must be going on. Someone is trying to "bait" the other. Simple friends who are co-workers should NOT have conversations of this sort, but friends think I'm blowing it up to be more. I DON'T THINK SO! Am I right or wrong?


----------



## sweetpee (Jan 5, 2010)

Heck no what is he doing thats not respect for you.


----------



## iWonder (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it can be innocent - (but not necessarily). If he works in a office or industry that is predominately women, he may sometimes be immersed in conversations that would typically be only between the women. I think men and women both like that occassionally - both sides enjoy the shock factor of the other sex's comment or reaction. Is there a common thread? Could this be friendly banter follow up to an office inside joke or conversation? Is there other communication as well?
If you have an otherwise good relationship, your are openly aware of it, and especially if he is talking/telling you about it I wouldn't be concerned. If you had to find out about it via covert action I would be suspicious -both because he didn't discuss it with you and because you went looking for it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

How about some more window dressing? Can you talk about what's going on currently in your relationship with your husband? Things great, not so great?

He is a willing participant in flirting. That doesn't make him a scumbag, but it begs the question why isn't he flirting with you?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

floweredteacup said:


> The pics are from co-workers. The context would be like "me in a red blouse" or "my new haircut" or even "this was me last night"!
> He gave a response of "damn you look good! I bet the guys were all over you!" Once again... I think it's not right.


Tell him you want him to reply to these with "Floweredteacup says you picked a nice outfit", or words to that effect. In particular, his reply should have your name as the very first word every time, as a sort of textual shot across the bow. See what he says. If he does that, and the text messages aren't innocent, they'll drop off pretty quick. If they are innocent, then the women won't mind that you're seeing the pictures and that he's constantly reminding them that he's married to you.


----------



## Confused1979 (Jan 4, 2010)

yes something isn't right seems like the female sending the pictures is seeking attention from your husbands response. I don't care new hair cut or new blouse ...again it's inappropriate! The replys back ...I understand maybe ...MAYBE he will say he is trying to "be nice" by replying to her that way...forget that! he shouldn't reply back at all because he is encouraging her to keep sending the pictures. He either needs to tell her to quit or change his number....if he refuses to do either or if they keep coming...something isn't right. Keep an eye on that hussy.


----------



## dawnie (Nov 17, 2009)

Single women sending pictures to men are hunting for relationships. 

Is the married man accepting these pictures looking for a relationship? One has to ask this question.


----------



## floweredteacup (Aug 12, 2009)

Star said:


> I don't think the issue here is pictures, i think the issue is trust, Can I ask do you trust him?


I think anyone could've answered this question.....H*LL NAW!!
It is a COMBINATION of DISTRUST! Trust is a BIG issue in this and definitely with him. Plus I have slowly but surely found out that he is a STRAIGHT LIAR!!!!!!!! Lies, lies, lies to JUST LIE! (And I KNOW the answer, and I'm just astonished at the lies that he conjures up, or acts clueless about)
Plus, when I SEE and READ these things, it is like a person I DO NOT KNOW AT ALL! A SNEAKY B*ST*RD!!!


----------

